# video of bear hunt stolen!



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

well this last year i drew out on a archery bear tag. i spent alot of time in my area preparing to harvest the beast with stick & string.first night in the stand was uneventful just alot of sign. 2nd night sat in my stand with a buddy of mine in another recording for me. sat there for about 2hrs with nothing happening and light started to fade i started to pack my stuff and i looked over to my buddy to tell him lets go when his eyes got hugh and he was pointing behind me. a beatiful cinimon bear came in. i let it meander around for a few minutes and relax. after about 3 minutes of recording i finally drew back and let the gift of life fly tipped with a rage broadhead,it hit it's mark and the bear ran straight to my buddies stand then hard left and rolled around straight under my gorrilla tree stand i thought it was going to knock my stand down and me on top of a pissed off bear! my buddy did a great job recording for me. The problem starts here..... I took my video to work to let my co-workers watch it. well i got home late that night and i forgot about my camcorder in my truck. my wife woke up early to get the kids off to school & work and noticed our vehical doors open. I called the Layton police and they did not show up for about 5hours. then accused me and my wife of stealing MY OWN CAMCORDER!! and wanted to know if we stole it and wanted to turn in to homeowners insurance.. needless to say i kicked them off MY PROPERTY. so i do not think I will get much help from Layton police. those are important memories for me including a tape of my kids graduation. so if i can ask for help around the layton area just to keep your ears open for me i would greatly appreciate it. they can keep the camcorder and money i just want the tapes. ps i still have tree camera pics and once i learn to use a computer i will post. once again any help would be appreciated THANK YOU


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

That absolutely sucks A$$! People are such losers, camcorders ain't worth nothing compared to what's on the tapes.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Call and ask for starting with Sgt...........then a Lt..............then Capt. till you ge some satisfaction. Tell them how the guy investigating victimized you again. If that don't work call the Mayors office. :evil:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That sucks, I hope you get your stuff back, I hate thieves. If you find out who they are; I'll volunteer to take them down home and use them for bear bait.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that man, I hope you or some body catches the sobs.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Call and ask for starting with Sgt...........then a Lt..............then Capt. till you ge some satisfaction. Tell them how the guy investigating victimized you again. If that don't work call the Mayors office. :evil:


+1 Al

Your homeowners would probably not cover it due to deductions and depreciation anyway  
I got hit for ~2K worth of gear in Lambs canyon a couple years ago. Last summer they broke the window and got dirty gym clothes -/O\- . My sons car window was broken night before last-apparently vandals :evil: 
My luck with the officers has been good though (Salt Lake County). At least they showed empathy and were professional.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Call and ask for starting with Sgt...........then a Lt..............then Capt. till you ge some satisfaction. Tell them how the guy investigating victimized you again. If that don't work call the Mayors office. :evil:


Absolutely!! I would have already had this tard's boss on the horn! Sorry about your stuff but like Al said don't let Layton P.D. bend you over a second time!..... cops. :roll:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of your video buddy, that blows. That is typical of cop behavior in MY personal experience. I could tell you *STORIES*, but will stick with just one.
I had my truck broken into a couple of years ago, bunch of my hunting stuff gone along with my stereo. I called Salt Lake County. 
AN hour and a half later this fat puke of a d-bag with crumbs in his mustache (literally) finally pulls up. Stupid C sucker wouldn't even get out of his car. No looking for finger prints, no seeing if this fit a pattern with some other list of break in's, no list of what was stolen, NOTHING.

I told him that I was _SO_ glad I had bothered to call him away from his donuts, and was there any possibility that I could get his name, badge number, and the name of his LT. He was already wearing SGT stripes or I would have asked for the SGT's name too.

Then the fun started. I told him that it was too bad that I had not caught the little bastiche in the act, then they could have just sent the coroner.

He starts in with threatening ME, telling me what could happen to me if I talk like that, and "DON'T EVER SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT TO A POLICE OFFICER." 
_*He almost got out of his car!*_
I told him that I was under the impression that I had NOT said that to a cop as a _COP_ would have gotten his * FAT ASS* out of the car and done his job.

He wouldn't give me his badge number or his LT's name, so I called 911 and reported that I had just gotten screwed by the fattest police officer impersonating drag queen that I had ever seen, and demanded to talk to the watch captain. THAT got me connected to the LT.

Gave the LT the story, both what had happened with the break in, and what had NOT happened when SGT doughboy had arrived. As well as the threats made by the moron in cops clothing, and the fact that he would not give me his name or badge number. NEVER EVER WROTE DOWN A SINGLE THING.

Lt tried to blow sunshine up my butt for a minute and told me he would take care of it.
NEVER HEARD A SINGLE THING BACK ABOUT ANY OF IT!

So good, bad, or indifferent, you are not alone.

OH, just to add insult to injury, my homeowners insurance denied the claim. I got NOTHING.


----------

